# Solid Pucks



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

I was wondering if I should get too hung up over the fact that my pucks crumble when I knock them out. I am happy with my shots, so there is no real problem but I was wondering if it was due to a flaw in my technique.

I used to get solid pucks but I adjusted to a lighter tamp, as I was getting a slow start (10 secs), and I have found an improvement in my shots since so I have stuck with it.

There are usually no signs of channeling and I let them dry out for a minute before I knock 'em. The edges seem to want to stick to the basket. Any ideas? Is this normal with a lighter tamp?

Thanks

tribs


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

New beans today. The first grind way too coarse. 2 oz in 15 secs, but totally solid puck. Actually tasted pretty good too. I tightened the grind a couple of notches, still a bit too fast, puck crumbled to pieces.

I think I need to purchase some bathroom scales to check tamp pressure, for piece of mind.

The other thing I was thinking, is it possibly the stock pressure of the Classic is too high meaning a finer grind is required for increased resistance? OPV mod?

Cheers

tribs


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Are your dose weights consistent? If so, what do they weigh? Soggy puck is a fairly common problem and is often cured by fresh beans but I'm wondering if expansion of the grinds has anything to do with it, and whether under/overdosing can result in too much/too little expansion... which would in theory affect the way the grinds bind to each other.


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Well, at the moment I am dosing 18 - 18.5 g in the 18 g VST basket so pretty consistent, I think. Is it worth making sure the dose is identical each time? If it is 18g or 18.5g it doesn't seem to make any difference to the pucks. At these finer grind settings I am getting a fair bit of clumping so am having to break them up with a pin.

Any mileage in the pressure theory?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Ok, that seems to rule out dose. 0.5g will affect extraction but not to the extent you're experiencing. OPV certainly worth trying. The VST basket can often leave a soggy puck. Could be related to headspace between the shower screen and top of puck. If it tastes ok, don't worry. Mine aren't always solid.


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks Mike. Will get some scales anyway to check the weight of my tamp and try the OPV mod.


----------



## chequ3r (Feb 5, 2012)

As Mike said, as long as what you're extracting tastes ok, don't worry about slightly soggy / crumbly pucks!

It's what ends up in the cup that counts eh.


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

as above, don't worry about soggy/dry in pucks - it might help track down a problem if there is an issue with taste, but it's not innately a problem in and of itself.

as to the pressure, it's probably not an issue with the gaggia. I've used the finest grind on commercial espresso grinders for a high-end commercial espresso machine when using fresh beans - it's just what's needed for the type of shot I want to pull. That grind size is a function of what beans you use, how long it is since they were roasted, what dose you use and the time and output you're aiming at.


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, guys.

Well, I am not in a position to confirm yet, but it looks like it is a distribution issue as a result of the clumping from the doserless mod on the Super Jolly. Will do some more tests to confirm.


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Well, tests did not show that distribution was the issue. However, I have discovered that if I tease the pucks out of the basket with light taps and wiggling, rather than a good solid thwack, they are lovely solid and perfectly formed


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2013)

Some senior entrepreneurs may be tempted to buy a franchised business.The design of this phone is somewhat doom shaped and the midsection seems to be a bit of bulge with 0. MAC Makeup UK Use powder to set all creams if needed.Two days went by, a month, three months, and while I suffered many withdrawal symptoms, the final tally was, no more smoking. MAC Makeup Wholesale UK The older you get, the more water you need, so drink up!Here are 3 secret reasons why men should or is going to wear makeup! MAC makeup As with everything, practice makes perfect.Having to deal with too much metal in and around your face can be a bit overwhelming.


----------

